# Getting him sooner!!!



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well so it turns out we are getting (insert name here) sooner than we were supposed to!!! We were going to wait until after Christmas, the day after. However, his brothers already went to their new homes. So he was the 1st picked, but the last to go home :shocked: The vet gave them the ok to go...

So now he is getting REALLY attached to the breeder and her husband...so she said it's better this way. We are going to get him on Saturday. Instead of next Saturday!!! So we will have him in time for Christmas then.

So as sad as we will be without having our Andy for Christmas. We won't be doggy-less after all. It will be hard to be sad with a new puppy running around on Christmas. I will still be missing Andy just as much that day, but I bet he will be happy for us that we will have a new baby for that special day.


So it looks like you all will be bombarded with pictures a week sooner than usual. HAHAHA I am so excited now. But now my mom and I are going shopping tomorrow and have to be done with it (Christmas shopping) by Sat. now. We are usually last minute people, but obviously won't be this year!

*going to change my ticker...*


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Great! How exciting! :wub: :wub: Can't wait to see those pictures!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

HOW WONDERFUL!!!! for you to have your baby for Christmas :wub: I know you are so thrilled to finally have him home but still nameless. I just know that he will come up with his very own name something like Chris short for Christmas. I just want you to know that we are all so happy for you and your new furbaby. You will start making some wonderful new memories with him and your family.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what wonderful news!! How old is he now? I can't wait to see all the pics when he comes home!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

That is awesome,can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Your breeder is right, it is better you get him earlier so that he will bond with you and not them. Enjoy him. Andy will understand at the bridge. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Who is the breeder, and how old is the pup? This is important info, in my eyes. 

There's so many times, we could offer some good information, with the health of the pup in mind.

As far as bonding, well I beg to differ. ALL of my fosters, a few I've adopted in their senior years, have bonded with me,
and I with them. With the many dogs, who come thru my home, I've yet to meet one, no matter the age, who did not
bond with me. I've not found age a factor. Nope, not pups, middle age, nor seniors.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

He'll be 10.5 weeks when we get him. We were going to wait longer. But the vet said they were good to go, they've been weaned for quite a while now...the brothers are gone. He cried the first 2 nights when they left  I want my baby!! And now he's playing with the grown up dogs. He's making the other puppies that are a little younger than him skiddish, because he's crazy. His breeder said he's ready.

So we're excited! Little anxious about the "puppy" stage. Haven't had a puppy in like 15 years. It's like riding a bike right? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 15 2009, 02:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862610


> He'll be 10.5 weeks when we get him. We were going to wait longer. But the vet said they were good to go, they've been weaned for quite a while now...the brothers are gone. He cried the first 2 nights when they left  I want my baby!! And now he's playing with the grown up dogs. He's making the other puppies that are a little younger than him skiddish, because he's crazy. His breeder said he's ready.
> 
> So we're excited! Little anxious about the "puppy" stage. Haven't had a puppy in like 15 years. It's like riding a bike right? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Who is the breeder? Most breeders don't let Maltese puppies go until they're 12 weeks. There are of course exceptions to every rule, but that is the standard. I'm just a bit concerned for you as well as this little guy. Has your breeder talked to you about the risk of hypoglycemia? Toy breeds mature more slowly than larger breeds so that is why they tend to stay with their breeder until 12 weeks. They learn much about proper puppy behavior, such as bite inhibition from their litter mates and their mommy. Have you by any chance read the pinned threads about how to find a reputible breeder in the breeder section? You may very well have a very reputible breeder since I don't know who you are getting this guy from. It's just I'd rather be safe rather than sorry since you don't actually have him yet.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay, I cant wait to see pictures of the little darling. How exciting. :biggrin:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures!

-Rita


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm so happy for you & can't wait to see pictures of your baby. What a wonderful Christmas gift.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Excellent news! So happy for you guys and I know your new baby will bring so much joy into your lives.  We can't wait to see pictures!!!!! :wub:


----------



## wardengang (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! Cannot wait to see your new baby! Take lots and lots of pictures. 

The first couple of nights with Jake being home were hard. He cried the first night alot but each night got better. 

I am sure Andy will be happy that you have another puppy to keep you company. 

-Lisa


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 15 2009, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862615


> QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 15 2009, 02:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862610





> He'll be 10.5 weeks when we get him. We were going to wait longer. But the vet said they were good to go, they've been weaned for quite a while now...the brothers are gone. He cried the first 2 nights when they left  I want my baby!! And now he's playing with the grown up dogs. He's making the other puppies that are a little younger than him skiddish, because he's crazy. His breeder said he's ready.
> 
> So we're excited! Little anxious about the "puppy" stage. Haven't had a puppy in like 15 years. It's like riding a bike right? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Who is the breeder? Most breeders don't let Maltese puppies go until they're 12 weeks. There are of course exceptions to every rule, but that is the standard. I'm just a bit concerned for you as well as this little guy. Has your breeder talked to you about the risk of hypoglycemia? Toy breeds mature more slowly than larger breeds so that is why they tend to stay with their breeder until 12 weeks. They learn much about proper puppy behavior, such as bite inhibition from their litter mates and their mommy. Have you by any chance read the pinned threads about how to find a reputible breeder in the breeder section? You may very well have a very reputible breeder since I don't know who you are getting this guy from. It's just I'd rather be safe rather than sorry since you don't actually have him yet.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Good post. If a show breeder is letting a puppy go at this age just due to them getting too attached to the breeder, well put it this way, I'd never let a puppy go before 12 weeks just because of this. And even if my vet said they were ready to go, I still wouldn't let them go. 

But I sincerely hope it works out for you! If you pup is on the 'crazy' side, you're going to have to be extra careful letting him have the run of the house, because often times they will go looking for trouble. Esp watch power cords and little things falling on the floor. And if he 's go go go, make sure you make him take a break and give him quiet time, whether he wants it or not!! 

Good luck to you and your new baby! Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 15 2009, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862823


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 15 2009, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862615





> QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 15 2009, 02:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862610





> He'll be 10.5 weeks when we get him. We were going to wait longer. But the vet said they were good to go, they've been weaned for quite a while now...the brothers are gone. He cried the first 2 nights when they left  I want my baby!! And now he's playing with the grown up dogs. He's making the other puppies that are a little younger than him skiddish, because he's crazy. His breeder said he's ready.
> 
> So we're excited! Little anxious about the "puppy" stage. Haven't had a puppy in like 15 years. It's like riding a bike right? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Who is the breeder? Most breeders don't let Maltese puppies go until they're 12 weeks. There are of course exceptions to every rule, but that is the standard. I'm just a bit concerned for you as well as this little guy. Has your breeder talked to you about the risk of hypoglycemia? Toy breeds mature more slowly than larger breeds so that is why they tend to stay with their breeder until 12 weeks. They learn much about proper puppy behavior, such as bite inhibition from their litter mates and their mommy. Have you by any chance read the pinned threads about how to find a reputible breeder in the breeder section? You may very well have a very reputible breeder since I don't know who you are getting this guy from. It's just I'd rather be safe rather than sorry since you don't actually have him yet.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Good post. If a show breeder is letting a puppy go at this age just due to them getting too attached to the breeder, well put it this way, I'd never let a puppy go before 12 weeks just because of this. And even if my vet said they were ready to go, I still wouldn't let them go. 

But I sincerely hope it works out for you! If you pup is on the 'crazy' side, you're going to have to be extra careful letting him have the run of the house, because often times they will go looking for trouble. Esp watch power cords and little things falling on the floor. And if he 's go go go, make sure you make him take a break and give him quiet time, whether he wants it or not!! 

Good luck to you and your new baby! Looking forward to the pics!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

The sad truth is, unless a vet specializes in toy breeds or really knows and understands them, they tend to group them together with all puppies and say it's ok to let them go at 8 weeks.  They also don't always know about separating vaccines instead of giving them all at the same time or pre-meding with Benedryl as a precaution.   Not faulting any vets here. They have to know so much about so many different species, then all the different breeds within that species. Way too much for one person to know everything.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 15 2009, 01:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862608


> Who is the breeder, and how old is the pup? This is important info, in my eyes.
> 
> There's so many times, we could offer some good information, with the health of the pup in mind.
> 
> ...


Same, here, Deb... Claire came at about 7 months and she is such a Mommy's girl... We are both very bonded to each other ... Some nights I can't wait to go to bed just so I can cuddle with her ... oops.. off topic!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I got Rylie right before he turned 3 years old and he's VERY attached to me...he's like velcro on me LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I got Jodi at almost 17 weeks, and he's another velcro boy, a love bug. 

Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I got Nikki when she was 18 weeks and we bonded immediately.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't mean for this to turn into people questioning my breeders ways of practice, and/or her vet.
She's been breeding Maltese for about 30 years and shows. I'm not going to defend her being a reputable breeder. Because I know that she is and that is all that matters, and trust her 100%. Her dogs are her babies. She would not do anything that might cause them harm. Their well being is her #1 priority. So I don't need to go into all that, and defend her. 

Aside from that. I simply posted that I was excited to be getting my puppy 1 week sooner than expected. And will have him in time for Christmas. We also got Andy when he was 10 weeks old, and he turned out just fine. I understand if some dogs are needing to stay longer, based on individual needs. Based on what she is saying that he is doing and that the vet approved them to leave, I feel that he is beyond ready.

Thank you for all of your concern though. I know the typical guidelines is 12 weeks. But I completely trust our breeder, so I am not really worried about that. I don't feel 1 week longer would had made that great a difference...? So...I am just excited we are going to get him in 3 days!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey there! 

I comepletely agree with everything everybody has said. I knew who the breeder is your getting a pup from, and I'm glad you completely trust her(that's very important!) but I just don't think many of us do now. I know many old time breeders used to let pups got early than 12 weeks old, I _think _they only started doing that in the last decade or so. I guess they have scienetifical observations that toy breed pups do better being kept longer. And not to mention their tiny size, malt pups are about one, maybe barely two pounds, and that is super tiny and risky for new pup parents. And just imagine if they got sick, nothing would be able to save them, their immune systems are too undeveloped and they are just so small. Like many have mentioned, bonding is not an excuse to let a pup go early. Unlike humans, dogs let go of their past really fast. I got my Gigi at almost 6 months old and we couldn't be closer if I gave birth to her myself! LOL She wouldn't even come to me when we met her at her breeders home, but the next day, she wouldn't stop following me around! And just because a vet said it's okay, unless the vet knows toy breeds(which if it's your breeder's usual, then it should) I would not even regard what he/she says. Sad that the other puppies are all gone now, your baby would've learned so much from being around them longer! Lessons that would be irreplaceable! I guess there is no point for the pup to be their all alone. And it's not anybody's fault but the breeder's for letting the other pups go. 
We have seen many, MANY young pups on this forum, some do great going home with their parents early, some deff. do not and require a lot of extra work with training. Not every dog will be as great as your great Andy, but there are always exceptions. I really hope everything works out for you! Good luck!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I got Bisou at 7months old and she's attached to my ankles. She couldn't be more bonded or devoted to me.

Have a great Christmas with your new puppy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know how very excited you must be right now - you MUST post pictures when your precious little one is home!

Are you down to counting hours yet? LOL


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just brought a 13 week old puppy home myself so I know how excited you are. Congratulations!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm still learning all there is to know about Maltese and since I have never had a maltese puppy there is so much I might not know till that time comes. But, I can say this about bonding. 

We were so lucky to find Hunter 2 years ago and he was said to be roughly 6 years of age. Everyone who meets him says that they have never seen a dog more attached to a single person than Hunter is to me (and he's really my DH's dog!). He comes to me for everything, wants to be by my side all the time, and will often cry if I go upstairs or down without him while he and DH are home and he feels (perhaps) that I haven't spent enough time with him. When outside or in the house you will usually find him at my feet or, if feeling adventurous, within sight distance and every few minutes he will come back to me and lick me to make sure I'm still here.

I think this breed (and again, this is simply by novice opinion - I am by no means an expert) is one that attaches to their providers with gusto. I have read that they were bred to be companions for the weathly and royal and are incredibly loyal to their provider. Its one of the traits that draws many people to them - their love for their provider.

Now, if a 6 year old at least twice abandoned dog can bond with another human to the level that Hunter (and I am sure many other rescues) have - then I would assume that a 11 week old puppy has the ability to do so as well. Again, this is just an assumption.

But, that's just my 2 cents on the issue. As far as you bringing home your pup - congrats! I am certain you wil be well prepared and will enjoy having him with you for the holidays!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!







I am thrilled for you!! I know both the breeder (they bred Squeak) and the vet (I work for him). Both are reputable. Sugarbob62 you are bringing home a wonderful puppy!! As for being socialized my trainer says that Squeak is one of the most outgoing little dogs she has ever met. I know that everyone here is just concerned for you and your new little one. People who care about the breed always are. Again I can't wait to see photos of your new little one.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh gosh Amanda. It was never my intent to offend or upset you. And as for the vet, I was not referring to your vet at all. I was speaking from my past experience with my poor Zoe and our first vet. Poor Zoe....I learned on her. She got very sick from having all the vaccines done at the same time. So we switched to a new vet at the same clinic who was fresh out of school but admitted she didn't know toy breeds well. I brought in info I found on here that came from experts in the field and well thought of vet schools. When she got married and moved out of state, she thanked me and told me I had helped to make her a better vet. She was great. Now we are on our 3rd vet in a different clinic. Thankfully she not only knows toy breeds, but has a Maltese herself. I can't even begin to tell you how great it was when the vet clinic called to confirm their very first appt and mentioned bringing them in 30 min. earlier so they could be pre-meded with Benedryl. LOVE my new vet to pieces!! Where I am, I'm surrounded by puppy mills and byb's. And being in a farming area, most vets are large animal vets. I have people coming into my store with these tiny little Yorkies, 'designer dogs', etc that are 8 weeks and are so lethargic because they aren't drinking or eating well and they said the 'breeders' vet said they were good to go. Truth is, most other breeds of dogs are good to go at 8 weeks, but these large animal vets don't know or fully understand the difference with the toy breeds. So that was my mind set when speaking of vets.

As for your breeder, I do know there are exceptions to the 12 week rule and stated so in my original post. I did not and still don't know who your breeder is so I was not trying to bash any breeder. I've seen too many heartaches due to irresponsible breeding and that was my only concern. I was wondering, does she know the difference? And if so, and you have a reputable breeder then I'm sooooo excited that you'll have your new boy in time for Christmas! I look forward to seeing pics of your new little guy.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Amanda,

Don't you even _almost_ let anyone here, there, or anywhere, rain on your joy at your baby's homecoming. Enjoy your little sweetie pie and take oodles & gobs of pictures, and show your new addition off as soon as you can get the camera out, girlfriend! I am sooo excited for you guys!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats on your new arrival (to be). As far as the 12-week-issue, it's the optimum but it just isn't happening here so let's put it behind us and go on from there. 
I can just imagine how excited you must be.  Short time to do your nesting :bysmilie: but the two best words I can give you are X-Pen and crate. Don't know if you used those methods with Andy, but especially with a pup that young I think it's a must so that he won't be that crazy and can learn to be happy and secure, and you won't drive yourselves crazy.  
The worries about hypoglycemia are real. My little guy who was 8 months old didn't eat the first two days with us after leaving the breeder. Just a lot of change for a little 3 lb. guy...and he started going towards hypoglycemia. Luckily I have a good vet who gave me guidance. He's now happy, healthy and putting on good weight. :thumbsup: 
I don't think bonding will be any issue. Coming to us at 8 months, my husband now says we should have called Tyler "The White Shadow" since he's at my side or right behind me every moment. :heart: He did learn some very good nibble play with his mom and siblings and does this cute little thing where he nibbles on my arm or sleeve..like he's eating one of those mini corns in the movie BIG. All loving, not biting but I think he learned it from them (or maybe I'm wrong). But with love and understanding and firm parameters and demeanor you'll be able to raise a happy healthy pup. 
Do not get more than one shot at a time and I find, less is more with these little guys and girls.
Enjoy your early Christmas present and we're here to help. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep Nutrical on hand to keep blood sugar normal, have a great time, and enjoy your baby!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks all, I understand your concerns. Like I said before though, I know I have a reputable breeder and have never met anyone more caring for her dogs. So that is irrelevent.

But speaking of the Nutrical. I had over the last year heard about that (from the person we actually rent our beach house from over the summer hahah). And we had tried it with Andy, the senior kind. Well he was having nothing of it. It is sooooooo thick and goopy and stinks. I had such a hard time getting it in his mouth. I had to smear it on boiled chicken (because we used that for giving him his pills), and even still more of it ended up on the plate than in him.

Is the puppy kind just the same? I can't imagine that working out with a puppy. It reminded me of the stuff I used to give my cat Casey for hairballs...like tar.


P.S. I just bought my memory card for my pocket camcorder last night!! So you've all been warned!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats!!!!  

Be sure you have somewhere (crate/exercise pen) to place your baby safely during the holiday festivities for his own safety (not getting stepped on/let out/etc...and make sure no one feeds any people food (which will upset his tummy [and some people food is actually toxic to dogs or so rich around the holidays - like prime rib etc - that it can lead to pancreatitis)...always a hazard when people are over - they always seem to want to slip things to the dogs like food is love. 

Glad to hear about the memory card - pics are a necessity hahahahhaaa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 16 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863234


> Thanks all, I understand your concerns. Like I said before though, I know I have a reputable breeder and have never met anyone more caring for her dogs. So that is irrelevent.
> 
> But speaking of the Nutrical. I had over the last year heard about that (from the person we actually rent our beach house from over the summer hahah). And we had tried it with Andy, the senior kind. Well he was having nothing of it. It is sooooooo thick and goopy and stinks. I had such a hard time getting it in his mouth. I had to smear it on boiled chicken (because we used that for giving him his pills), and even still more of it ended up on the plate than in him.
> 
> ...


The puppy Nutrical is a little different than the senior, but I think you can also use Karo syrup, or vanilla ice cream to bring up blood sugar if needed, similar to when a diabetic person's sugar drops and they need todrink OJ. 

I would not recommend feeding Nutri Cal unless necessary. The ingredients aren't exactly stellar, but it's good emergency food/energy too have on hand for puppies who won't eat, and to stabilize a tiny puppy's blood sugar. 
*
Puppy Formula*:
High-caloric dietary supplement in a great-tasting gel. Ideal for puppies who are finicky, who are "off food", or require an additional source of energy. Comes in a 4.25 oz. (120.5 g) tube. Caloric content: 338 calories/100 g (20 calories/6 g). 

*Ingredients:* Corn Syrup, Soybean Oil, Malt Syrup, Cod Liver Oil, Cane Molasses, Methylcellulose, Water, Gelatin By-Products, Dl-Alpha-Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Sodium Benzoate (Preservative), Manganese Sulfate, Ferric Ammonium Citrate, Thiamine HCI, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate (Source of Calcium and Pantothenic Acid), Magnesium Sulfate, Pyridoxine HCI, Potassium Iodine (Source of Iodine and Potassium), Riboflavin 5'-Phosphate Sodium (Source of Vitamin B2 And Phosphorus), Vitamin A Palmitate and D Supplement, Folic Acid and Cyanocobalamin (Vitamin B12). 




So it's sweet stuff plus vitamins/fat for those times that the puppy won't eat anything (I never had that problem with Nikki :biggrin: ) or whose blood sugar drops. 

*Know the signs of low blood sugar*, keep the Nutrical (or ice cream) around, just in case.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh ok good to know thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

To give it to a dog who doesn't want to eat it, put about 3/4 in on your finger. Open the pup's mouth and put it on the roof of the pup's mouth. They'll lick it off.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Almost everyone on the forum knows I'm for getting a puppy a little earlier than twelve weeks so the socialization process can be started. HOWEVER, I'm a little concerned about any age puppy, or dog for that matter being brought into a home at Christmas. The reason is that sometimes the Christmas noise and excitement can be overwhelming to a puppy or dog that's adjusting to a new environment.



Joy


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah our family is small...and I mean SMALL.

I have 1 aunt, 1 uncle, 2 grandparents. (well 1 is in an assisted living). And my 2 parents...I live at home. And 2 cousins that won't be here for Christmas. 1 of them is married, with a brand new baby. And that is the extent of my family.  

So who will be here on Christmas? About maybe 6 adults in the evenig...and me and my parents during the day. So no need to worry about that. My house is pretty much quiet 24/7, even during the holidays. I wish it was a more jumpin' place haha.


That's why I like going to my boyfriends house. He has 3 sisters, 1 who's married, and 2 with boyfriends. 2 stepsiblings, also with significant others. His parents. A step-niece. MUCH more going on there.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats! you must be so excited!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY!! I'm so excited for you!!! Congrats and I can't wait to see pics!!!! Have you thought of a new for your new Prince?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:chili: CONGRATS! :chili: 

So many are getting puppies this winter!


----------

